# 4h Show Tomarrow



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Excited, but i have so much going on! 
It's my first show. My 4h leaders haven't told me much of what to execpt-so i'll just do my best. I don't care about ribbons-just spending time with my goats and learning. Next year i'm sure i'll better than this year. 

I don't even have show collars yet as my Dad (bless his heart) told me he'd handle that for me, and ended up waiting to the eleventh hour-as in NOW. Came back with ones about the size for a yorkie. What can you do. 
I'll just do my best and try to have fun with my club and the goaties. 
I didn't realize how stressful it would be till now! 
But, i think it's worth it. 
Wish me luck! 
Any last minute tips?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Smile a lot, be sure the goat is between you & the judge at all times, smile some more. And have fun!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

thank you  
Calms my nerves a bit


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

ahhhh.. Feel my health issues coming on... 
I would love to just enjoy this without em'. 
Maybe they will go away in the morning.... 
Goats are settled in well though so thats the good news.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will do just fine


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How'd the show go?


----------

